# Medicare Supplemental Charging Copay?



## suemt (Sep 1, 2009)

This is not quite coding, but maybe someone can help.  

Medicare paid first, and there is coinsurance identified.  The secondary payer is a commercial MC Supp plan, and they are applying a copay against the coinsurance.  

It was my understanding that Medicare Supp paid all coinsurance after Medicare pays, but I could be wrong.  

Any feedback/suggestions on how to get to the bottom of this?  I don't want to recommend billing a Medicare patient unless I'm sure.


----------



## LLovett (Sep 1, 2009)

Most supplemental coverages have their own deductibles and coinsurances. The only one I am aware of that should always pay 100% after medicare on covered services is Tricare for Life, even some medicaid plans have coinsurances.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## claudias (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep, it does happen that Medicare and any secondary can assign co-insurance or deductible to the patient.  As long as you have your EOB's indicating the same you can bill the patient.  Go for it!


----------

